# Best country in Europe to move to?



## Jessyka199 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello,

Me and my partner are looking to move somewhere in Europe, we were thinking Cyprus but I’m not sure yet. I want somewhere in Europe that is very safe and good weather, good economy and a very good place to raise kids. Any suggestions? Thanks !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have answered your post in the Cyprus form. It would help us to give more informed advice if your were to tell us a little bit about yourself.

In the Cyprus forum you talk about buying a nice villa where you can raise a family. Property in Cyprus is very expensive compared with for example France so unless you have skills that are transferable from your country that will ensure you can get a well paid job looking at Cyprus might in fact not be the best bet.


----------



## Jessyka199 (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks Veronica for your reply, take money and job out of picture then what would your answer be? Thanks


----------



## Jessyka199 (Jul 29, 2020)

Veronica said:


> I have answered your post in the Cyprus form. It would help us to give more informed advice if your were to tell us a little bit about yourself.
> 
> In the Cyprus forum you talk about buying a nice villa where you can raise a family. Property in Cyprus is very expensive compared with for example France so unless you have skills that are transferable from your country that will ensure you can get a well paid job looking at Cyprus might in fact not be the best bet.



Thanks Veronica for your reply, take money and job out of picture then what would your answer be? Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessyka199 said:


> Thanks Veronica for your reply, take money and job out of picture then what would your answer be? Thanks


Probably France having lived in Cyprus and now in France and very thankful I am here now. The weather is much less harsh than Cypriot weather and the cost of living is lower than Cyprus. you can get a lovely house with a decent bit of land for what you would pay for a two bedroomed terraced house on an estate in Cyprus. 
But of course it depends on the sort of lifestyle you want.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jessyka199 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me and my partner are looking to move somewhere in Europe, we were thinking Cyprus but I’m not sure yet. I want somewhere in Europe that is very safe and good weather, good economy and a very good place to raise kids. Any suggestions? Thanks !


Do you have an EU nationality?


----------



## smifffymoto (Dec 4, 2020)

If the OP isn’t from an EU member country it doesn’t really matter,it just becomes a matter of cost and inconvenience if they aren’t.


----------



## omtatsat (Feb 12, 2021)

Jessyka199 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me and my partner are looking to move somewhere in Europe, we were thinking Cyprus but I’m not sure yet. I want somewhere in Europe that is very safe and good weather, good economy and a very good place to raise kids. Any suggestions? Thanks !


Switzerland would be your best choice


----------

